# She is the best!!!!



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So our GP pup is 10 weeks old now and LOVES her goats...she has one goat who is her best friend...whenever I let them together they lay side by side. Lillie (dog) will lick Hanna (goat).

She learned to sit, pen (go inside fence once finished eating), out (go out to eat), speak to me (bark), knows how to walk on leash. Still working on leave it.

I couldn't ask for a better pup...she is amazing. 

Has already started barking when strange people show up!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumb: Pic's please.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweeet! :leap: Yes, we want pics!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: She is the best!!!*

That is really impressive! Congrats!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:clap: That is wonderful! Way to go Lillie!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Will try to get pics today if I catch them together,  I am sooo happy that she is falling into her role. And at only 10 weeks old!! Lillie gets upset if she is away from Hanna for long periods of time. It is adorable...

anyway had to share...so proud of her!

Will try to get some pics today and if not today sometime this week...just depends on when I can catch her in the act.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWW

We need pics!

Congrats on such a good doggy!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome sounds like she is going to make a great guard dog


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well here are a couple pics...First is Lillie and her best friend Hanna beside each other. Where Lillie usually is



Second is Lillie cooling off in her own puppy pool


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SHES SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww! GPs are so pretty!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Love the little pool for her!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks...we love her!!

Got her a pool because she would jump in the goat's water and get it all dirty so we got her a pool and she uses it everyday!


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

She is so pretty a cute i want a GP for an LGD


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh she is soooo pretty!! That is neat that she is learning so fast!

We have a GP and we LOVE her!


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

hmmm everybody says that i should get a gp but idk we have been looking at alot of websites but we are trying to decide between a gp or an aussie shepard :chin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!

I was kinda skeptical getting a GP at first, but after having her for a few weeks I couldn't imagine our farm without her. 

Question is anyone else's GP totally different in the vets office??

When she is in with goat she is fine, happy running around....but once we get in car and go somewhere and especially in vet's office she is mellow and the vet is like "OMG what a good dog, she is very mellow and has a great personality" and I'm like this is the OTHER side of the dog lol  But we do love her either way..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Chase it' Farms said:


> hmmm everybody says that i should get a gp but idk we have been looking at alot of websites but we are trying to decide between a gp or an aussie shepard :chin:


depends what you want the dog for. A GP is a LGD and a Aussie is a herder not a LGD.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

Then i guess we will get the GP thanks


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

If you want a LGD than a GP is a great choice...granted not all Gp's are the same, but we haven't been disappointed with our girl. And even thinking of getting another once Lillie is older


----------

